# Fluval Pressurized C02 88 System



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

hey guys is anyone using this system?i install mine yesterday and today i notice the gauge was a little under 100% so i checked for leaks.i found i had a small leak where the tank screws on.i tighten it as far as it would turn but it did slow it down but is still leaking any ideas.i guess on the next tank i will use Teflon Tape on the threads.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Use pipe tape at the fittings. It will usually help.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks. i will for now on.i took a pipe wrench and held the co2 tank and used a ajustable wrench on the regular.i got no leaks now.i was able to get it a little tighter and that did the trick.you should not have to use a pipe wrench to hold the co2 cartridge.it saids nothing about using tape on the co2 cartridge.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You should not use thread tape on tank threads for CO2.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Are you using a gasket in between the high-pressure regulator and the CO2 tank? If so, replace it and DON'T over-tighten or you'll crush and ruin it. Use of a good gasket and a slight torque with a wrench is all you should need.

Ben - I disagree, I use teflon pipe thread tape on all of my CO2 fittings except the HPR to the CO2 tank because I don't need it there. What's your reasoning for not using it?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Guy, never said anything about fittings. This setup is complete and no fitting to tape. What I said was never to use tape on the tank threads.

As far as a gasket goes, did the system come with one? This is not a PB or CGA320 connection. So what gasket applies? If it didn't come with one, you don't use one. Even PB tanks don't use gaskets at the regulator/tank connection. 

And actually you are supposed to crush the gaskets in a normal CGA320 setup - this is how it seals correctly and why you usually throw them away at every tank refill - depending on the type gasket you chose.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

before in screw the tank on I looked up at where it want and their was a orange gasket. this is a new system.could it be a bad seal?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The kit is complete but there is still fittings between the tank and the regulator and a fitting for the hose.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

yes it is complete as I see it that all you do is screw the tank on the regulator. i did some looking on the internet and found im not the only one that had this problem.a lot of them said the tank only lasted a couple weeks and the next tank thay used Teflon Tape on the threads and it slove there problem. does anybody know what size wrench it takes to tighten it? i i did not have the room on my stand to place it so I placed mine unit on a 3m tape that's sticks on the wall. all you have to do is just hang it on it.it works great.on


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I use a pair of channel-lock pliers to tighten my fittings.

Ben - You don't want to crush the gasket, believe you me. They don't let us on submarines, when working with pressures a LOT higher than 600-800psi. A light torque with a wrench and a fresh gasket is all you need to do to get a good seal. Over-tightening ANYTHING in a gas system is a really easy way to destroy things, let alone soft goods. On our work, any time a system is disturbed we always replace the soft goods, as a precaution.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I tried to tighten it hand tight as I could but I had a small leak.i then to use a adj wrench and I got it a little tighter and that got the leak fixed.the next time I will teflon tape use and hope that's does it.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks coralbandit.i have the Fluval CO2 Indicator Kit. now it is a light green in color.how long does it take to change color.i turned it up this morning. turned it up just a little bit.my plants I see are giving off bubbies and I see a lot of bubbles on the surface.i placed mine diffuser in the corner my surface extractor next to it.i see a lot of the bubbles going through the surface extractor.i guess that's good.what do you thank?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Gizmo said:


> Ben - You don't want to crush the gasket, believe you me. They don't let us on submarines, when working with pressures a LOT higher than 600-800psi. A light torque with a wrench and a fresh gasket is all you need to do to get a good seal. Over-tightening ANYTHING in a gas system is a really easy way to destroy things, let alone soft goods. On our work, any time a system is disturbed we always replace the soft goods, as a precaution.


Short of breaking something from really overtightening, compressing the gasket, not really crushing it, will not hurt anything. If you really did crush it where does it go? It still stays within the confines of the area it is in. If you are not using it again, it doesn't make much difference. There is a thread on TPT right now about tightening...go check it out and see how many ways people do it. The important part is no leak. Most don't have the strength to break something.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

hey guys after 3 days now my in tank co2 checker is a light green and my bubble counter is running fast enough I cant get a count.should I turn it up a little more?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Green is where you want to be.Can't say if you could use more but you don't want the drop checker to turn yellow,that means too much co2.
Do you know your solutions are good?4dkh solution an blue before it turne green?
It shouldn't take alot for a small tank,I get my dc green pretty easy in my 180g.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks.once I turn it up a little how long does it take to see the color change? im using the Fluval CO2 Indicator Kit.i had a new bottle I open and put that in there.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Should show within a couple hours.Unfortunately the solution is a small quanity or I would suggest testing it to make sure it is 4 dkh.I have no experience the fluval indicator.I found a good glass one with 4 dkh solution and reagent(which was junk) for like $8-12 on ebay.I ended up just using my pH(API) reagent in my 4dkh solution.The dc came with around 250 ml of 4 dkh sloution so it was no big deal to test it.
Watch your fish if any are in the tank.If there are no fish right now don't worry and give it time.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Are you adding drops of their solution and then the rest with tank water or do they provide two different solutions? You said 3 days...that doesn't mean that it has been running for 3 days, does it?


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I turn it off at night.i turn it on when the light comes on and off when it goes off.as for the drop I fill it up to the fill line with only solution no water.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I want back and put new solution in it and in a hour it started to turn and a couple hour it was back to a light green. couple of plants are giving off co2 bubbles and all plants are looking better.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Those are oxygen bubbles and its called "pearling".

The solution in the drop check has to be a 4/5dkh reference solution. I am not sure what they have given you, but usually the stuff they ship with drop checkers is useless. You can get 4dkh solution here KH Standard / 4 dKH | Green Leaf Aquariums you add it and 3-4 drops of the standard ph test regeant, assuming you have the API standard ph test kit.

If you do not use this you will never get correct readings. The fact that you got such a quick change to your indications tells me that it is probably wrong.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks I will get a bottle and let you know.


----------

